# www.orkut.com is not opening?



## evewin89 (Oct 3, 2008)

i m not able 2 open www.orkut.com in my mobile. (i m using opera mini) as my browser. no prob. wit other sites.

sry i posted it in the wrong section,members plz move this thread 2 q&ans section.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 3, 2008)

Try to open *m.orkut.com*


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 3, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Try to open *m.orkut.com*



Hi vishal ji….thanks 4 ur quick response but m.orkut.com is also not working…it says “the page is unavailable”  previously orkut was opening but now don’t know at happened.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 3, 2008)

Try m.orkut.co.in...


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> Try m.orkut.co.in...


now the error is saying "could not locate remote server, the page u r trying to access is unavailable"


----------



## incredible (Oct 3, 2008)

orkut may have some bugs....
wait for sometime, it may work later...


----------



## Ph4x0r (Oct 3, 2008)

wait sometime.. this happens with me too.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 3, 2008)

If any one of you might have noticed that whenever you open orkut first a blue screen appears then full orkut site loads thats why we are unable to orkut on Opera mini as it can cannot load two pages at a time
You either use m.orkut.com or switch to UC WEB or Tea Shark Brower.


----------

